# Train a body part once or twice a week?



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Train a body part once or twice a week?

What works best for all of you?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Uno! Once! Ein! Ich!

1

I am very bored at work, can you tell?

SD


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree, I only work the same muscles once a week or I can feel myself overloading my muscles and my lifts get weak. When your muscles get overworked then your more prone to injury and injury leads to atrophy. So I stay on the safe side.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

once a week for me, although i am doing my calfs twice at the moment for the next few weeks


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Twice a week for me,

I feel that once a week my muslces dont get worked enough, i just rest all wkend and try to eat as much protein as possible to let the recover and grow


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah about once, i have no strict regime in place. I had to slow down (take more rest days) after training too often. Was exhausting myself over a period of months.

By the way, is this an 'old man's thread? I'm 37' :lol:

Do younger people train bodyparts more frequently than older folk?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

37????? You are a pip squeak!!!!!!

Depends on the muscle group. Directly targeting most just once a week but I do Abs and glutes 2 - 3 times a week.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

i train each body part directly once a week as it takes me ages to recover. Although my biceps effectively get worked twice a week directly on monday and then indirectly in my back workout on friday.

Dom


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i trained bodyparts twice a week for around 5 months and i had some great benefits from it, but now i'm prefering the longer recouperation and rest from once a week.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I train each muscle group directly once a week, although if I've hit a group hard indirectly ( heavy sets, compound movements or work ) I might even leave that one till the following week.

I think it's all to easy to do to much and hamper muscle developement.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

unless you are a genetic freak i think you should train the muscle very hard once per week


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

The reason I ask is when on Steroids your body seems to heel much quicker.

So I was thinking I may take advantage of this by training a body part twice a week.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think it would be ok now and again when on gear, say choose 1 body part and train it twice a week and the next week a different one, you can still overtrain when on gear


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

MaxMuscle said:


> I agree, I only work the same muscles once a week or I can feel myself overloading my muscles and my lifts get weak. When your muscles get overworked then your more prone to injury and injury leads to *atrophy*. So I stay on the safe side.


I thought muscular atrophy was a good thing in the worldof bbing:confused1:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i train movements once a week but this may involve cross-training some muscles slightly especially legs for instance ill get leg work done on squat day but also when deadlifting and doing push press


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

thats making them smaller lol  atrophy that is


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

atrophy = a (negative) trophy (growth)

hypertrophy - hyper (above) trophy (growth)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

atrophy = small

hypertrophy = big!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Not many people doing full bodies then??

2-3times a week for me. Worked so far. Think i might try a BP split in the new year.


----------

